# England Premier League 17-18 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 5, 2009)

17 Oct 12:45 Aston Villa v Chelsea  3.50 3.30 1.95   
17 Oct 15:00 Arsenal v Birmingham  1.22 5.50 11.00   
17 Oct 15:00 Everton v Wolverhampton  1.40 4.20 7.00   
17 Oct 15:00 Man Utd v Bolton  1.20 5.50 13.00   
17 Oct 15:00 Portsmouth v Tottenham  5.00 3.60 1.61   
17 Oct 15:00 Stoke v West Ham  2.20 3.25 3.00   
17 Oct 15:00 Sunderland v Liverpool  4.50 3.50 1.70   
18 Oct 13:00 Blackburn v Burnley  1.83 3.30 4.00   
18 Oct 16:00 Wigan v Man City  4.50 3.60 1.66  
18 Oct 18:00 Fulham v Hull  1.80 3.40 4.20


----------



## free bet (Oct 7, 2009)

Chelsea, Arsenal, Man U on a triple ticket outta do this one...


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 15, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> Chelsea, Arsenal, Man U on a triple ticket outta do this one...



Careful with favorite tripples. Thats what most people bet on, big teams cant always win together.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunderland Liverpool

In the 9th Round of the english premier league Sunderland plays at home against Liverpool. The 2 teams are almost the same at the league table. Sunderland are eighth with 4 wins, 1 draw and 3 lossses, while Liverpool are also with 3 losses, but without draw and with one win more. The wins of Liv and Sund are against the lower teams. Of course Liverpool has higher hopes, at least Champions League place, while for Sunderland every point is welcomed. For Liverpool everything but a win is unacceptable, that's why I expect win for Liverpool, even though with no more than 2 goals difference. Liverpool scored 22 goals(2nd place) but conceided 12 goals, Sunderland conceided 13 so we talk about defences that are in question. 
The draw against Manchester United for Sunderland last round was a good result, but now Liverpool will take care of them. From 16 matches in Premier League against Liverpool, Sunderland has only 1 win. The facts are that Liverpool are a hell of a match up for Sunderland.
Bookie Bet365
Prediction Liverpool win


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 15, 2009)

And one prediction for Coca Cola League 1

Charlton v Huddersfield 1.83 3.50 4.33 
The 13th round of League 1 meets Charlton and Huddersfield. Charlton are second for now, with 7 wins, 4 draws and 1 loss. The guests have 5 wins, 3 draws and 4 losses which is enough for 8th place. We have a strong home team against one of the bad guests. I can't remember exactly the statistics for the last years, but Charlton are leading it for sure. This is enough for me to mark this as home win.

Prediction Charlton win


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 17, 2009)

1 of 2, Pathethic Liverpool


----------

